# Eating rooster



## gafarmgirl

Dose any one else eat there and other unwanted rooster ? My family is kinda on the not so rich side so we love to eat roosters people think we are crazy but if you kill em and skin them then put them in the crock pot it's the best dagum thing around town but people think I am crazy. Any one else as crazy as me


----------



## Used2bmimi

Heck ya! Isn't that what roosters are for?


----------



## gafarmgirl

That's what I think but even the red necks around here in Ga don't eat em.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Really? What do they think they are buying at the store in their popcorn chicken? Ha ha! None of my roosters get very old around here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep...16 weeks for the good roosters, 12 weeks for the really bratty ones.


----------



## nursehelg

Can someone post a video of butchering a rooster? I tried it once but I think it could be done an easier way. That rooster sure was good considering he tried to attack my daughter one too many times. That's why he ended up in the pot.


----------



## kristinatucker

Our rooster is going to be dinner before long. He was nice but turned on us this winter and is a mean ole thing. he has made it to almost a year so maybe thats pretty good in rooster years!


----------



## Dayna

When my feral gamefowl reproduce, I'll be eating ALL the little roosters. I only need ONE rooster around here and the job is already taken.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

If your crazy than so am I!  I always keep two adult roosters and then all the other ones go in the pot!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## milkmaid

We eat our extras. The tough older ones are delicious in stew, because the meat doesn't fall apart when it's cooked.


----------



## Stacykins

Yep, I butcher and eat the extra ones. In fact, I've got two cockerels that are going to head to freezer camp if I get a half decent day to do it.


----------



## gafarmgirl

Well I'm so glad there's people out there  like me


----------



## ksalvagno

Got some in my freezer too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep,freezer has duck,goose,turkey,chicken and rabbit


----------



## sweetgoats

I have 5 in the freezer right now. They were my sisters but still. YUUUUUUUUUMMMMMYYYYYY


----------



## pa2012

hi, how do you ladies slaughter a rooster? is there a best way? there are so many opinions.


----------



## ksalvagno

You might get a better answer if you start your own thread. If you go to the chicken and poultry section, at the top is a button that says "new thread". Just click on that and you can start your own thread.

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## mjs500doo

pa2012 said:


> hi, how do you ladies slaughter a rooster? is there a best way? there are so many opinions.


Catch him.

Get a boiling pot of water going and ready.

Grab a hammer and a hatchet.

Hold the bird down (easiest with two people for the kill). Keep the wings tucked and the neck outstretched. Set the hatchet on his neck, hammer the back of the hatchet straight through. A good hatchet or super sharp knife should only need one good swing of the hammer. I do it this way so I know where I'm cutting, instead of "missing" and cutting too far down or too far up hitting the skull. After the head is off he WILL flail. This is what the other person is for. It keeps the body from becoming bruised when it jumps and beats its wings. Holding steady pressure on the bird will prohibit the body from bruising.

Once death has taken over and the nerves has stopped the body from twitching, go ahead and dunk the body for literally 5 seconds, I mean dunk. In/out making all the feathers move.

Lay him out on a clean table and pluck your bird. The feathers come easily once blanched. It opens the pores. Couple things: There will be "hair" left on the bird. You can singe the hairs off with a lighter or open flame. Quickly. Don't cook your skin. The other thing is the bird has an oil pouch at the base of the tail. Don't touch this, cut it off.

Go ahead and gut him. Make a shallow slice from the cloaca to the rib cage. Open him up, and start cleaning. Remove connective tissues from inside the body while cleaning. Keep your liver, heart, lungs, gizzard (which is a hard mass. Make a slice between the pieces to open this up, remove the material inside the gizzard and remove the lining, which is Metallicy in color, it peels right off) if you care to. Rinse the body in cool water. Cut legs off at the knee joint, and cut the head off wherever you'd like. I don't like neck meat, so we usually just cut around the neck opening and pull the neck out with the organs too.


----------



## IrishRoots

I eat my extra Roos too =D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We only have a few laying hens but we do buy meat chicks and they are oh so good!! We breed and eat rabbit too! That is good too!! Yummy!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And turkeys!! SO good!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom

Home grown meat=Good


----------



## Arkie

In this area there is a specific rooster NO ONE eats. There are commercial "egg" houses producing fertile eggs for the hatcheries to incubate for the growing houses(where chicks go from day olds to KFC in 8 weeks). Those old roosters from the egg houses are fed a special diet to boost their aggressiveness and sex drive. When the egg producing flock drop production and are moved on to Chicken Soup, the roosters are separated and go directly to pet food processors. Even the local coyotes won't eat em if they die and are thrown out on the farm (illegal, but still often done).

Bob


----------



## Arkie

As a child on the farm I remember my Grandmother getting em by the head and giving em a special "twist of the wrist" to break their necks. Kept the blood from getting on her.

Bob


----------



## gafarmgirl

That's what I do break there necks best way


----------



## happybleats

we butcher our own turkeys and chickens and soon rabbits...we use a cone to put the chickens in..it hold the wings and keep them from throwing blood every where...we use the slit throat method. I do recommend slow cooking rooster..they can be quite tough to chew..do not skin instead of de feather...the fat helps the meat flavor : ) also before you wrap and freeze...loosely wrap and leave in frig for 3-5 days to cure...MUCH BETTER meat


----------



## mjgh06

I do it how my dad did it and so on. You just give a quick, tight twist of the neck and then skin it. I know most prefer skin on, but it is healthier to have skinless and no need for all that plucking. I know how to and every now and then my husband will convince me to not skin a chicken (he loves deep fried skin). I just like it my way ...lol.

I skin everything else too - turkey, rabbit, deer - you name it, it's skinless here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Arkie said:


> In this area there is a specific rooster NO ONE eats. There are commercial "egg" houses producing fertile eggs for the hatcheries to incubate for the growing houses(where chicks go from day olds to KFC in 8 weeks). Those old roosters from the egg houses are fed a special diet to boost their aggressiveness and sex drive. When the egg producing flock drop production and are moved on to Chicken Soup, the roosters are separated and go directly to pet food processors. Even the local coyotes won't eat em if they die and are thrown out on the farm (illegal, but still often done).
> 
> Bob


It sadly does not surprise me. How sickening.


----------



## mjgh06

Arkie said:


> Those old roosters from the egg houses are fed a special diet to boost their aggressiveness and sex drive.


Really?!? And I thought roosters were aggressive and had a huge sex drive all by themselves. At least mine always have. Can't believe they would need or even want to do that.


----------



## gafarmgirl

Yeah and they pump them chickens with drugs.

I know my dad worked at Perdue for 13 years


----------



## NyGoatMom

gafarmgirl said:


> Yeah and they pump them chickens with drugs.
> 
> I know my dad worked at Perdue for 13 years


Ugh, how did he do it?


----------



## Arkie

Those for-hatchery egg houses have two completely different feed dispensing systems(both have augers slowly moving feed through tubing with access holes every few inches. The one for the roosters is high enough the hens can't comfortably reach up to eat from it, these are some BIG buggers! The one for the hens is ground level and has small holes. The kicker is that the roosters have a plastic "bone" impaled through their beak to keep them from eating from the lower hen feeder system!

Bob


----------



## gafarmgirl

Oh my dad didnt do it he worked Refrigeration but some of his body's did and they pump the chicks that are for meat so they grow fast I mean fast like a few months. He would bring me a lose chick home and they almost all died because they was pumped with tuff that make them grow and would not kill them and they would break there legs because they was so big. They won't lay either. And they also pump the store eggs with Preservatives. That's why I you boil a store egg there's bubbles that come up but you do a home lads egg no bubbles


----------



## NyGoatMom

Arkie said:


> Those for-hatchery egg houses have two completely different feed dispensing systems(both have augers slowly moving feed through tubing with access holes every few inches. The one for the roosters is high enough the hens can't comfortably reach up to eat from it, these are some BIG buggers! The one for the hens is ground level and has small holes. The kicker is that the roosters have a plastic "bone" impaled through their beak to keep them from eating from the lower hen feeder system!
> 
> Bob


Absolutely inhumane. A downright sin.


----------



## NyGoatMom

gafarmgirl said:


> Oh my dad didnt do it he worked Refrigeration but some of his body's did and they pump the chicks that are for meat so they grow fast I mean fast like a few months. He would bring me a lose chick home and they almost all died because they was pumped with tuff that make them grow and would not kill them and they would break there legs because they was so big. They won't lay either. And they also pump the store eggs with Preservatives. That's why I you boil a store egg there's bubbles that come up but you do a home lads egg no bubbles


That's why we do not do Cornishx here. All of mine are heritage breeds.

Oh, and yep....I have bubble-less eggs too


----------



## Macyllehub

We had rooster noodle soup tonight!

Both roosters were 10 months and raised free range on my property. They started getting mean so they had to go 

Though I honestly miss the crowing. Oh well, ordered 15 new pullets from the hatchery, I'm sure one will crow


----------



## nursehelg

How would they not crack the egg?? ( to put it in there) he seen this being done?


----------



## Arkie

nursehelg said:


> How would they not crack the egg?? ( to put it in there) he seen this being done?


I think she was refering to the chemicals that are fed to the chicken laying the egg instead of actually put into the egg. Though they do immerse the eggs in solutions to "seal" the shell to keep it fresh longer.

Lets face it, modern animal husbandry (and plants) is what it is because of the volume of product the processors are required to produce at a price point the gen pop can afford. Good ol country raised, head whacked off with an axe chicken would not suit most folks palate, OR wallet!

All natural, organic fruits, meats, and vegetables?? The worldwide famine and die off would be less than a year.

Bob


----------



## pdpo222

We use to put two nails in a sturdy surface that the chicken head couldn't go thru. Then we would stretch the neck and cut. This way one person could do it and the chicken couldn't get away. Just a thought.


----------



## Dayna

pdpo222 said:


> We use to put two nails in a sturdy surface that the chicken head couldn't go thru. Then we would stretch the neck and cut. This way one person could do it and the chicken couldn't get away. Just a thought.


I never thought of doing it that way. Interesting idea!


----------



## Dayna

Here's a question, how do you catch said rooster if he doesn't want to be caught? I have wild game fowl and I think they are going to have babies soon and I'll want to eat the young gamecocks.


----------



## Arkie

Dayna said:


> Here's a question, how do you catch said rooster if he doesn't want to be caught? I have wild game fowl and I think they are going to have babies soon and I'll want to eat the young gamecocks.


1) Have an assistant blind them with a really powerful flashlight while you ease up behind em and grab em off the roost.

2) A large wooden or wire cage suspended with a string and a stick. Place food under cage & pull stick when bird is underneath eating. Sometimes have to be "baited" for a week before they're trap able.

3) (My favorite) Head shoot em with a good accurate 22!

Bob


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>I always keep two adult roosters and then all the other ones go in the pot!<<<
Yep, that's the rule around here. And come winter we even eat those two, knowing there will be more in the spring. No point feeding them all winter.

>>>I know most prefer skin on, but it is healthier to have skinless and no need for all that plucking.<<<
We skin. Plucking is such a pain.


----------



## Dayna

Arkie said:


> 1) Have an assistant blind them with a really powerful flashlight while you ease up behind em and grab em off the roost.
> 
> 2) A large wooden or wire cage suspended with a string and a stick. Place food under cage & pull stick when bird is underneath eating. Sometimes have to be "baited" for a week before they're trap able.
> 
> 3) (My favorite) Head shoot em with a good accurate 22!
> 
> Bob


those are great ideas! No way to grab them at night, they roost up in the coconut trees. lol And those are pretty tall.

I like idea number 2, I could probably do that. Number 3 is probably the easiest though, I'll have to tell hubby he has to shoot the roosters!


----------



## luvmyherd

My hubby has shot a few that just could not be caught.


----------



## gafarmgirl

Shooting them is the fun part but right now you can't by 22 bullets around here because there's such a high demand for them. So I'm saving mine.


----------



## Arkie

Barak Obama. The greatest firearms and ammo salesman in the history of firearms and ammo!:crazy:

Bob


----------



## Goats Rock

gafarmgirl said:


> Shooting them is the fun part but right now you can't by 22 bullets around here because there's such a high demand for them. So I'm saving mine.


Have you tried the website "Cheaper than dirt"? www.cheaperthandirt.com 
They sell ammo, used to be cheap, now it is just available!


----------



## Arkie

Goats Rock said:


> Have you tried the website "Cheaper than dirt"? www.cheaperthandirt.com
> They sell ammo, used to be cheap, now it is just available!


If you check into CTD's current sales practices and ratings, you'll stay far away. Many reputable mail order outlets without dealing with crooks.

Bob


----------



## Sheffba

We eat ours...  My husband just made a really good Pot Pie out of one the other day!!


----------



## lovemykidds

gafarmgirl said:


> Shooting them is the fun part but right now you can't by 22 bullets around here because there's such a high demand for them. So I'm saving mine.


Where are you?? We just bought a box of 500 rounds for like $30 at bass pro


----------



## gafarmgirl

Oh sorry just saw the last commit . And that's cool around here we ain't got any.


----------



## lovemykidds

gafarmgirl said:


> Oh sorry just saw the last commit . And that's cool around here we ain't got any.


There's one in Macon (=


----------



## gafarmgirl

Oh I know that I meant they ain't got no bullets.


----------



## lovemykidds

Oh (; Lol if I go through there soon I'll bring you some ( :


----------



## gafarmgirl

Thanks let me know how much IOU lol


----------



## lovemykidds

gafarmgirl said:


> Thanks let me know how much IOU lol


I'll be going around Macon sunday


----------



## gafarmgirl

Aww okay well I have enough for this week but in a week or so might need some lol how much do you pay for a brick ?


----------



## Myles

I've butchered and eaten a couple roosters. Wasn't very good comparably speaking.


----------

